# DNR celebrates National Trails Day on June 1 with events at state parks



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

*DNR celebrates National Trails Day on June 1 with events at state parks*

Contact: Phil Higgins, 989-313-2190, or Sarah Lapshan, 517-241-1736

Agency: Natural Resources

May 23, 2013

In celebration of National Trails Day on Saturday, June 1, Michigan state parks are offering a variety of events on the trails. Enjoy a guided hike, take a bike ride along the trail or help clean up the trails at one of these events, which showcase the beauty of Michigan's extensive trails system:

*Hart-Montague Trail State Park (Oceana County)
10 a.m. - 12 p.m.*
Help get the Hart-Montague Trail State Park ready for summer. Volunteers may meet at either the Montague Trail Head (Dowling Street) or the Rothbury Trail Head (Rothbury Community Park) at 10 a.m. Gloves and trash bags will be provided. For more information contact Charles Mears State Park at 231-869-2051 or visit www.michigan.gov/dnrcalendar.

In addition, there will be a weekly farmers market along the Hart-Montague Linear Trail. The farmers market, located in Shelby at the Rail Trail Pavilion off 3rd Street, will be open every Saturday from 9 a.m. to 1 p.m. This is a wonderful opportunity for Michigan residents and visitors to be active by walking, biking or skating on the trail to purchase healthy, Michigan-grown produce. For more information about the farmers market, please visit www.shelbyfarmersmarket.org.

*Maybury State Park (Wayne County)
9 a.m.*
Join the Friends of Maybury and park staff to work on trail cleanup at Maybury. Wear long-sleeved shirts and pants, and bring gloves, a water bottle and trimmers if you have them. A free t-shirt and refreshments will be provided by REI. Register at www.rei.com/northville. Pizza will be provided afterwards by the Friends of Maybury. Meet at the Beck Road park entrance.

*Saugatuck Dunes State Park (Allegan County)
10 a.m. - 1 p.m.*
Learn about the native flora and fauna while hiking along the beautiful trails of Saugatuck Dunes. Afterwards, help preserve the natural beauty of the park by removing invasive garlic mustard plants. Meet at the main day-use area parking lot near the end of State Park Drive, off of 138th Street.

*Van Riper State Park (Marquette County)
1-2 p.m.*
Join Van Riper State Park in celebrating National Trails Day! This guided hike will be the perfect opportunity for family and friends to explore the forest and enjoy some of Michigan's wildlife. Participants should meet at the park picnic shelter at 1 p.m. For more information, please call Van Riper State Park at 906-339-4461.

The Recreation Passport is an easy, affordable way for residents to enjoy and support outdoor recreation opportunities in Michigan. By checking "YES" for the $11 Recreation Passport ($5 for motorcycles) when renewing a license plate through the Secretary of State (by mail, kiosk, online at www.expresssos.com or at branch offices), Michigan motorists get access to state parks, recreation areas, state forest campgrounds, nonmotorized state trailhead parking and state boat launches. In addition, Recreation Passport holders can enjoy real savings at businesses and retailers that participate in the Passport Perks discount program. The Recreation Passport is valid until the next license plate renewal date. Nonresidents can purchase the Recreation Passport ($30.50 annual; $8.40 daily) at any state park or recreation area or through the Michigan e-Store at www.michigan.gov/estore.

Learn more about this creative way of sustaining Michigan's outdoor recreation and natural resources at www.michigan.gov/recreationpassport. For information on Passport Perks shopping discounts or how businesses and retailers can enroll in the program, visit www.michigan.gov/passportperks.

The Michigan Department of Natural Resources is committed to the conservation, protection, management, use and enjoyment of the state's natural and cultural resources for current and future generations. For more information, go to www.michigan.gov/dnr.











More...


----------

